# cdrecord/k3b/hal/atapicam: coasters



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

before I burn more coasters, is anyone seeing a problem burning stuff with atapicam, since...a few months?

I'm using k3b and haven't been able to burn anything successfully, since...I'm guessing early december, when HAL became required for k3b to detect anything at all.

I have the following theory:
- k3b starts burn
- HAL polls cd burner, requesting TOC
- cam doesn't block the request, yet instructs cd to find the TOC, even though a burn is in progress.

Theory is based on:

```
[i]burn is now at 29% complete (~650MB)[/i]
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - [color="Red"]READ_TOC[/color] ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - [color="Red"]READ_TOC[/color] ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: (cd1:ata1:0:1:0): READ TOC/PMA/ATIP {MMC Proposed}. CDB: 43 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 0
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: (cd1:ata1:0:1:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: (cd1:ata1:0:1:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: (cd1:ata1:0:1:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: (cd1:ata1:0:1:0): Invalid field in CDB
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: (cd1:ata1:0:1:0): Unretryable error
Feb 12 22:26:03 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Feb 12 23:02:52 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Feb 12 23:02:53 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - MODE_SENSE_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Feb 12 23:02:53 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - MODE_SENSE_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Feb 12 23:02:53 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - MODE_SELECT_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x26 ascq=0x08
Feb 12 23:02:53 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - MODE_SELECT_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x26 ascq=0x08
Feb 12 23:02:53 sweetie kernel: unknown: FAILURE - READ_BUFFER ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
```
At this point the CD is ejected. The ejection doesn't happen on another system, that one just locks up.

I've tried a total of 5 burners, all different brands, atapicam as module, compiled in, with/without atapicd. HalFAQ read and no /dev/a?cd0 in /etc/fstab.

burncd on a headless machine just works(tm), so wasn't eager to debug this, but now I want to burn some audio cd's from mp3's and k3b just does that quite nifty and would take me ages to spit through the mkisofs/mad commands. So.....if anyone knows the fix, please post. Else I'll try to figure out what the cause is, by burning more coasters with different setups.


----------



## vivek (Feb 13, 2009)

There were similar threads posted here and someone said their problem was fixed after firmware upgrade.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you fancy to try my script for burning cds/dvds/audio cd's?
It's very simple to use
http://killasmurf86.lv/data/download/burn.sh.bz2
It can burn cd's/dvds from ISO/file/files/dicectory
It can burn audio cd's from any audio file [theoretically, haven't tried all formats, i use only mp3), that mplayer can play


besides that, i have tread here
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195
about burning stuff from shell
[i will update it soon, maybe even today, to include some things that were posted, but not 100% clear until i tried, them]

EDIT:
I've updated burning howto, already


----------



## artificer (Feb 13, 2009)

I did encounter issues similar to what you describe here, mel_flynn. The solution I found was to disable HAL probing of my cd burner, as described here:

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html#q2

After that, I burned all my cd's from the command line without any problems. In your case, I don't know if you will be still able to burn cd's through HAL with K3b.

Give it a try and tell us the results


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 13, 2009)

artificer said:
			
		

> After that, I burned all my cd's from the command line without any problems. In your case, I don't know if you will be still able to burn cd's through HAL with K3b.
> 
> Give it a try and tell us the results



That fix works for my laptop (which previously had the same issues) and can still burn with k3b as well. For the machine posted above, it fails on the exact same location, so I'm suspecting a faulty drive or firmware. This particular burner hasn't been tested before this problem emerged.
I'll post results on the other drives, when I get them.


----------

